# Anubias Barteri



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my anubias barteri is flowering the pod isnt open yet but for the past few hours the pod has been releasing tiny oxygen bubbles at a constant rate the oxygen bubbles are crazy is that normal??


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah it's called pearling and that means your plant is very healthy and your rate of photosynthesis is high hence releasing bubbles


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

thought i would share some pics of my anubias flowering and also i think my japonica is flowering too

anubias
View attachment 181094


japonica??
View attachment 181095


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

nice!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sweet, I always love seeing my plants flower.. But I have almost all crypts in my tank now and they only flower emerged.. lol

The flower you got there looks like it's from _Sagitaria subulata_ (Dwarf sag) or _Echinodorus tenellus_ (pygmy chain sword)
Do you have that plant?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea i have both dwarf sag and e tellenus micro in the tank i always thought i had blyx japonica i had bought it planted it and it died but i assumed it sent a runner out cause i have a plant that is possibly dwarf sag with leaves about 10-12" long that now i think may not be japonica but a large dwarf sag it sent up a 2 foot runner that has sprouted 4 flowers at the surface of my tank and sends up more flower shoots every day. probably is dwarf sag cause i googled japonica flowers and they looked nothing like what i have.
-Josh


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice flwring you got.
sure sign that all his well and healthy. keep it up


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice looking plant. My vals started producing flowers also. Great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

gratz man. those plants do look nice with the little flowers


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> very nice looking plant. My vals started producing flowers also. Great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool flowers. I had a lilly pad flower once it was huge. Waiting for my new lilly pad plant to flower now. I didnt realize vals flower. Im I thinking the wrong plant or are you talking about jungle vals?


----------

